# The Irish 'Green' list includes Italy



## elcato (22 Jul 2020)

Surely this is a misprint or have Italy totally eradicated the disease ?

Source: https://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland...st-for-travel-without-quarantine-1011942.html


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2020)

elcato said:


> Surely this is a misprint or have Italy totally eradicated the disease ?
> 
> Source: https://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland...st-for-travel-without-quarantine-1011942.html


They have it under control. Data here.
Their new cases per 100,000 on a  7 day rolling average is about the same as ours.


----------

